# Six Sisters Caramel Brownies



## scooby (Feb 27, 2016)

So I was supposed to go to a crawfish boil today but the little one got sick last night so couldn't go. Problem is I ended up with a ton of these...












image.jpeg



__ scooby
__ Feb 27, 2016






Made from scratch and easy to do.  Here's the recipe:

2 cups stick butter
12 oz of semi-sweet baking chocolate (4 packages of the Bakers squares) chopped
1 1/2 cups sugar
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 1/4 cups all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups chopped pecans (I leave these out but they do add a crunch)

For caramel filling:
1 bag Kraft caramels unwrapped
1/4 cup heavy cream

Preheat oven to 350. Line a 13x9 pan with foil and spray well with cooking spray. In a large microwave safe bowl, combine the chopped chocolate and butter and microwave in 30 second intervals until the chocolate is melted and smooth. Whisk in the eggs, sugar and vanilla until incorporated. Stir in the flour and salt until just combined. Spread half the mixture in the bottom of the pan and bake for 18 minutes. Take the pan out and let it cool for 20 minutes. Keep the oven on. 

If using the pecans, toast them in a pan on the stove. Combine the caramels and cream in a bowl and microwave at 30 second intervals until melted and smooth. Stir in half the pecans and pour the mixture in top of the brownie layer and spread. Scoop the remaining brownie batter in spoonfuls over the caramel and spread it evenly across the caramel layer. Sprinkle the remaining pecans and the cup of chocolate chips on top. Bake for 20 minutes and transfer the pan to a wire rack to cool completely. Once cooled, place in the fridge for an hour or two before removing the brownies from the pan by lifting the edges of the foil. Slice and try to refrain from eating the whole pan at once.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow! Death by Chocolate...My Wife and Daughter would make quick work of these!...JJ


----------



## scooby (Feb 27, 2016)

I just had to capture the caramel drip as it ran down the side. They had been out of the fridge for about an hour and warming on the plate.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 27, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wow! Death by Chocolate...My Wife and Daughter would make quick work of these!...JJ



I know JJ...  dare I show this to the wife ??


----------

